# Đàn ông gò má cao có sát vợ không? Phải làm gì để cải vận số mạng



## taisinhdatangluxurybeauty (24/4/22)

Gò má cao là tình trạng không khó để nhận diện, nó giống như một khuyết điểm trên khuôn mặt. Từ xa xưa luôn có quan điểm rằng phụ nữ có gò má cao là những người có tướng sát phu. Vậy đối với đàn ông thì sao? Cùng Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty tìm hiểu về vấn đề “Đàn ông gò má cao có sát vợ không” ngay trong bài viết dưới đây nhé.
*1. Đàn ông gò má cao có sát vợ không?*
Nếu như phái đẹp phải chịu những phán xét và quy chụp “tướng sát chồng” khi sở hữu đặc điểm gò má cao thì nam giới ít bị chú ý hơn. Để muốn biết xương gò má cao nam có ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống vợ chồng, sự nghiệp như thế nào thì chúng ta cần dựa vào độ cao và hình dáng của xương gò má.
Đàn ông gò má cao, xương gò má nhọn, không có thịt: thuộc tuýp người độc đoán, cố chấp, ghét sự bó buộc, ngang ngược, hay oán thán. Do có tính cách trên mà cả sự nghiệp, mối quan hệ xã hội, hôn nhân của đàn ông tướng gò má cao sẽ rất trắc trở, khó khăn. Phụ nữ có chồng mang tướng mặt này sẽ khá mệt mỏi, đau khổ, vợ chồng hay xung khắc.
Tuy nhiên, khá nhiều người không thích nam giới có gò má cao. Đơn giản là bởi họ cho rằng những người này có:

Lòng tự trọng, tự tôn lớn
Khó chung sống hòa hợp
Tính tình nhiều lúc dễ tự ái
Trái lại, gò má cao và đầy đặn ở nam giới là đặc điểm nhân tướng của người biết cầu tiến, biết xây dựng mối quan hệ, cuộc sống gia đình khá hòa thuận. Nếu như sở hữu hai lưỡng quyền nhô cao, các bạn nam có thể cải thiện hình tướng khuôn mặt để gặp nhiều may mắn cũng khí vận trong sự nghiệp và tình duyên.




Đàn ông gò má cao thường là người có tính bảo thủ​*2. Đàn ông gò má cao cần phải làm sao để cải thiện vận số*
Như đã nói ở trên không phải tất cả đàn ông gò má cao đều xấu. Đàn ông gò má cao xấu khi phần xương gò má lộ rõ, ít thịt. Với những người này thì có một số cách để cải thiện vận số như:. 
*2.1. Để kiểu tóc phù hợp*
Nếu như nam giới có thể chọn cho mình một kiểu tóc phù hợp thì khuôn mặt sẽ dễ dàng trở nên hài hòa hơn. Một số kiểu tóc phù hợp nam gò má cao có thể thực hiện là mái chéo hoặc kiểu tóc mái vuốt ngược lên trên.
*2.2. Chọn người vợ tính cách hiền lành*

Nam giới có gò má kiểu này tốt nhất nên tìm đến những người phụ nữ tính cách hiền lành, nhẫn nhịn một chút thì mới đảm bảo cuộc sống được yên ổn.
*2.3. Tiêm filler hạ gò má*
Phương pháp tiêm filler hạ gò má là công nghệ thẩm mỹ sử dụng kim tiêm đưa một lượng đủ chất vào vùng gò má cần chỉnh sửa nhằm kích thích và hạ phần gò má xuống tạo nét hài hoà cho khuôn mặt. Hợp chất tiêm được biết đến là một dạng tinh chất protein, có tác dụng ức chế các cơ hoạt động quá mức, làm giảm thể tích vùng cơ, làm thon gọn một số bộ phận của cơ thể. Chất tiêm hiện nay đã được chứng nhận là hợp chất an toàn khi đã có cục quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ (FDA) kiểm chứng và cho phép lưu hành sử dụng.
*2.4. Tu tâm dưỡng tính*
Cách cải thiện tướng mạo đàn ông gò má cao sát vợ tốt nhất chính là tu tâm dưỡng tính. Bởi “đàn ông gò má cao có sát vợ không?” phụ thuộc vào tâm tính của người đó. Việc tu tâm dưỡng tính này cần bạn tự mình quyết định, chúng tôi chỉ có thể chia sẻ tới bạn một số lời khuyên như:

Học cách lắng nghe lời nói từ những người xung quanh
Thường xuyên hỏi suy nghĩ, ý kiến cùng cảm nhận của người khác
*2.5. Phẫu thuật hạ gò má*
Phương pháp phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao chỉ nên thực hiện với những người gò má cao quá xấu, ảnh hưởng tới sự cân đối của gương mặt. Do khá tốn kém về chi phí nên không phải ai cũng áp dụng được phương pháp này. Trong trường hợp thực hiện bạn nên tìm đến những trung tâm thẩm mỹ, bệnh viện lớn uy tín để đảm bảo sự an toàn, tránh tiền mất tật mang.




Phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao tại phòng khám​*2.6. Tái sinh đa tầng*
Tái sinh đa tầng là phương pháp không chỉ giúp khắc phục khuyết điểm phần gò má mà còn giúp làn da trở nên tươi trẻ, mịn màng hơn. Đây là công nghệ hiện đại hàng đầu, tiếp nhận và chuyển giao từ Hoa Kỳ và đã được FDA chứng nhận về hiệu quả và tính an toàn. Tái sinh đa tầng là phương pháp kết hợp đa công nghệ, tác động sâu đến các tầng da, giúp khắc phục khuyết điểm gò má cao, đồng thời tăng sinh collagen, elastin, giúp trẻ hóa da hiệu quả.




Phương pháp khắc phục gò má cao không cần phẫu thuật​

Khắc phục hoàn toàn khuyết điểm gò má cao, má hóp, thái dương lõm, rãnh cười sâu, giúp bạn sở hữu gương mặt baby, trẻ trung, tràn đầy sức sống.
Không xâm lấn, không đau, không nghỉ dưỡng
Quy trình chuẩn y khoa theo chuẩn Bộ y tế yêu cầu
Thực hiện bởi đội ngũ chuyên gia, y bác sĩ tay nghề cao, giàu kinh nghiệm
Máy móc hiện đại, thường xuyên được áp dụng công nghệ mới
Không gian khám chữa, điều trị mang đẳng cấp 5 sao không khác gì các Trung tâm thẩm mỹ Hàn, Nhật.


Qua bài viết trên, Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty đã giúp bạn đọc hiểu rõ ”Đàn ông gò má cao có sát vợ không?”. Vẻ đẹp của con người không chỉ nằm ở khuôn mặt và ngoại hình, vẻ đẹp nội tâm của bạn cũng quan trọng không kém. Nếu bạn gặp phải tình trạng gò má cao, xin vui lòng liên hệ để nhận tư vấn miễn phí và giải quyết ngay vấn đề này.
Hotline: 0986754382
Địa chỉ:
Cơ sở 1: 61-63 Đường 3/2, Quận 10, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Cơ sở 2: 2B-2C Hồ Xuân Hương, Phường 6, Quận 3, TP Hồ Chí Minh


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (28/4/22)

Mình chỉ nghe đến là phụ nữ gò má cao thì sát chồng. Chứ chưa nghe đến phụ nữ gò mà cao đâu ạ


----------

